
USCIS Director Cissna’s statement about H-1B requests for evidence (RFEs) - geekrax
https://twitter.com/USCIS/status/940401234149822464
======
geekrax
Wish the tweetstorm was properly crafted. Here are the tweets in order:

    
    
      Director Cissna’s statement about H-1B requests for evidence (RFEs): Let’s put
      the data in context. We calculate the frequency of issuing RFEs on the basis
      of how many petitions we’ve completed, not on the total number of RFEs issued.
    
      With that in mind, RFEs have increased slightly, but not markedly, staying
      around 20% of cases. Meanwhile, our approval rate has remained above 90%.
      Increased RFEs reflect our commitment to protecting the integrity of the
      immigration system.
    
      Sometimes we need to issue more than one RFE for a single petition to ensure
      we’re getting accurate jobs and wages data. Increasing RFEs can cause delays,
      but they provide assurance we’re approving petitions correctly.
    
      Increasing our confidence in who receives benefits is a hallmark of this
      administration and one of my personal priorities.
    
      FY15: 20.5% RFE’d, 95.3% approved.
      FY16: 20.6% RFE’d, 93.5% approved.
      FY17: 21.2% RFE’d, 92.5% approved.

